# من فضلكم طريقة عمل السلفونيك اسيد بالمقادير



## mo2mna (23 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حيياكم الله اسرة هذا المنتدى الرائع الذى هو بمثابة صرح هندسى 
جزا الله خيرا القائمين عليه من فضلكم لى طلب مهم جدا بالنسبه لى 
اريد طريقة عمل السلفونيك اسيد والمقادير واسماء المواد الداخله فيه بشرح وافى لانى
فعلا عملت بحث فى اكتر من موقع وعملت بحث فى المنتدى هنا ولم اصل وهذا موضوع مهم جدا بالنسبه لى فارجو من يرد على ان يرسل لى كل شىء متعلق بصناعة السلفونيك اسيد ولا يرسل لى رابط اتبعه لانى تعبت جدا فعلا وارجو ان اجد ضالتى بينكم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته​


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (23 يوليو 2009)

فى طريقققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق


----------



## mo2mna (23 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخ حبيشى
على الرد مع انى فى الحقيقه لم افهم معناه 
شكرا


----------



## م/دعاء (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أرجو الرد على هذا الأستفسار لانه فعلا مهم اى حد يكون عنده ياريت يرد علينا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام الغزناوى (24 فبراير 2011)

:83:أعزائى هذه هى الحالة التى انا عليها لأننى لم أجد الرد على طلبى ( طريقة عمل السلفونيك )


----------



## هشام_525 (24 فبراير 2011)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الملف​


----------



## samo2025 (28 فبراير 2011)

http://www.univ-msila.dz/zeghough/ZG/Zeghough/chimie organique Genie de Pro/thiols.pdf 

هذا رابط يوضح كيفيه التحضير


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم *


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوراخي الكريم


----------



## mrxfclek (4 مارس 2012)

Markus Karlsson Presenter 10/02/2012 - THE BUSINESS INTERVIEW Bernard Fornas,burberry soldes, CEO of Cartier International Valentine's Day is coming up,lunettes rayban, and if your loved one gives you a present from the brand that Markus Karlsson's guest is in charge of, then you should probably thank your lucky stars. Bernard Fornas is the Chief Executive of Cartier International, the luxury jeweller and watch-maker. It's a sector that has proven resilient in the past few years, especially thanks to rapid growth in Asia. 03/02/2012 - THE BUSINESS INTERVIEW Floriane de Saint Pierre, Founder and President of Floriane de Saint Pierre & Associés Chanel, Elie Saab and Dior strutted their stuff during Paris Fashion Week last month. But they're part of a shrinking crowd: brands that make "Haute Couture" collections. Though considered the heart and soul of French fashion, there are predictions Haute Couture is going out of style. Markus Karlsson speaks to Floriane de Saint Pierre,burberry, who specialises in finding designers and executives for fashion brands and luxury goods firms. 29/01/2012 - THE BUSINESS INTERVIEW Ben Verwaayen, CEO of Alcatel-Lucent Markus Karlsson speaks to Ben Verwaayen,Lunettes De Soleil, CEO of Alcatel-Lucent,burberry, at the World Economic Forum in Davos,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, Switzerland. 28/01/2012 - THE BUSINESS INTERVIEW Emma Marcegaglia,louboutin, President of Confindustria Markus Karlsson speaks to Emma Marcegaglia, President of Confindustria,burberry soldes, the main employers' organisation in Italy,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, a country currently at the heart of the eurozone's economic troubles. They met on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum in Davos,ray ban, Switzerland. 27/01/2012 - THE BUSINESS INTERVIEW Anders Borg, Swedish Finance Minister Markus Karlsson meets with the Swedish Finance Minister,louboutin pas cher, Anders Borg, at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland. Anders Borg was ranked the best EU-finance minister in 2011 by the Financial Times. 123456789…next ›last » Print Comment Send this page相关的主题文章： Standing in line outside the courthouse due to be officially sworn in mid-December said Kandahar police chief General Abdul Razeq.


----------

